# Sunglasses for big heads



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi All - my first post - I'm new to cycling and looking for any suggestions on cycling sunglasses that will fit a wide head (big head, fat head - call it what you will!) 
My normal day to day glasses are frameless Maui Jims with bendy arms which fit perfectly and are as light as a feather - unfortunately these are too gappy and let the wind in as well as sitting too low and obstructing vision when riding head down. 
I am accepting that I may to pay for a good fit so any suggestion welcome - either models with bendy arms or those where the arm hinge allows outward movement would be my best guess.
Thanks in advance


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

Check out the Threshold Slider by Smith. They fit my big head. I really like the RC30 lens color and the clear mirror is great for twilight riding. Having clear glasses is big plus on summer evenings as they keep your eyeballs insect free.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

I wear the Tifosi Pave 2, Gunmetal with phototec lenses with variable tint technology. I know that sounds wordy, but that's what they are called. I have the biggest head that I have ever seen 7 7/16 size ball cap. The Tifosi has never slipped or been tight on me for the 2 years I have owned them. They get lighter and darker according to the UV's. Great glasses, 60 bucks on Bike Nashbar. They even came with a free hardshell case.
http://www.tifosioptics.com/interchangeable/pave.html


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Another vote for Smith's here.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Tifosi Dolomite. Big frame and interchangeable lenses...and you can wear them off the bike and not look like a tool.


----------



## Dumbod (Dec 31, 2004)

*A vote for Native*

I really like Native Eyewear. They're polarized and very well ventilated so that they almost never fog. 

The Nano2 is designed for us Clyde-Heads.

They even have a "lifetime" warranty. Scratch a lens and they'll replace it for "only" $20. ($20 is a lot but is cheap compared to the cost of buying a new lens or a new set of sunglasses.)


----------



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks Everyone - great suggestions and amazingly quick responses! (I'm normally a sailor and the forum responses for that sport are nowhere near as enthusiastic!) - I'm in Australia so will need to track down the mentioned brand distributors down here as I'm only familiar with the big brand usual suspects (Oakley, Maui Jim, Rudy Project etc). I'll let you know how I go
Thankyou


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

hey dado Aussie here too, The M-frames are great for the fat headed type i struggle to find helmets that fit my head. I also have rudys and i love them, Rydons, hourus and an ebay $15 dollar special jeckles, My advice find a sunglasse hut try em on them head to a specs dealler and try on those thet look nice than find my mate ebay and check out aussie glasses but dont forget the states as postage is about $15 and savings of about half what we pay can be made.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

dadoflam said:


> (Oakley, Maui Jim, Rudy Project etc).


I've had luck with bolle too.

Now, that said, you REALLY need to try on the glasses. It is not just your head size, but also shape, location of cheekbones, etc. You want glasses that fit very close to your face all the way around, but does not touch.

And only trying them on will let you find that fit.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

dadoflam said:


> Thanks Everyone - great suggestions and amazingly quick responses! (I'm normally a sailor and the forum responses for that sport are nowhere near as enthusiastic!) - I'm in Australia so will need to track down the mentioned brand distributors down here as I'm only familiar with the big brand usual suspects (Oakley, Maui Jim, Rudy Project etc). I'll let you know how I go
> Thankyou


Aussie here too.
Dont buy local unless money is no object.
Ebay is the way to go.


----------



## lsnfa (Oct 22, 2003)

dadoflam said:


> Hi All - my first post - I'm new to cycling and looking for any suggestions on cycling sunglasses that will fit a wide head (big head, fat head - call it what you will!)
> My normal day to day glasses are frameless Maui Jims with bendy arms which fit perfectly and are as light as a feather - unfortunately these are too gappy and let the wind in as well as sitting too low and obstructing vision when riding head down.
> I am accepting that I may to pay for a good fit so any suggestion welcome - either models with bendy arms or those where the arm hinge allows outward movement would be my best guess.
> Thanks in advance


If you live near a Performance bike store go check out the Cat-1 Prologue. I probably have 10 pair of cycling shades nearly all more than $100 but this Cat-1 fits my big head perfect, the best and I got it for real cheap in some kinda combination of discounts. The only thing I don't like is that it comes with 2 photochromatic lenses, light grey to "Dark shaded Graphite" and light orange to dark amber, but they really don't turn dark in sunny days. They are good as clear/ slightly greyish and orange lens shades for not real sunny days.

Next best ones for me are Rudy Project's SportMasks. I like them enough that I have two different pairs. I think they were hit last year as this season they came out with improved newer version with extra rubbery things stuck on them.

Tifosi isn't too bad but they aren't that good of quality sunglasses. A little rough and fit is kinda okay if you really can't find anything to fit your melon at all. I have a pair of Pave.

BTW I wear a few Maui Jims too for driving and non-cycling times. Their lenses are the best. Nothing even comes close, i.e. out of all the ones I tried.(The big designer named ones that cost an arm and a leg are the real sheots! I've heard that it costs Chinese companies less than $2 to make $150 retail and above designer shades!)

Good luck in your search. And let us know if you need help finding big helmets and hats 

Edit: Oooops. I guess you don't have a Performance Bike stores down-under in AU. Brewskies must be gettin to me. Someone might carry Cat-1 glasses though. And they might have some darker lens glasses as well. I used to sail around Bahamas in a ketch, a 45' Kemper Nicholson. I miss those days....


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

I've had good luck with the Performance brand sunglasses and some would say I have a head the size of Texas. I also like Peppers brand sunglasses.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Ditto Performance*



lsnfa said:


> If you live near a Performance bike store go check out the Cat-1 Prologue. I probably have 10 pair of cycling shades nearly all more than $100 but this Cat-1 fits my big head perfect, the best and I got it for real cheap in some kinda combination of discounts. The only thing I don't like is that it comes with 2 photochromatic lenses, light grey to "Dark shaded Graphite" and light orange to dark amber, but they really don't turn dark in sunny days. They are good as clear/ slightly greyish and orange lens shades for not real sunny days.
> 
> .


I bought an older pair of their Cat-1 glasses. You're spot on about them not going real dark. Personally, that's not my cup of tea; nonetheless, they are excellent "big head" glasses. I got mine for $19.99(US).


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

I would say Oakley only because the rubber sides just don't slip, they get stickier when you sweat. M-Frames can be found pretty cheap.


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

I bought Tifosi Hilos. Check their website as they recommend different glasses for different size mellons.


----------



## hmto (Sep 26, 2007)

I have fairly wide temple area and recently bought Oakley Radars. They come in three lense sizing as well. They are also great at coverage around the eyes.


----------



## johnmyster (Mar 13, 2003)

I don't care how big your head is, Rudy Project Ekynox will make your noggin look tiny.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm one of the bighead crowd. I like my Rudy Freeons, fit great and are very durable. And you can't beat the Rudy lens replacement warranty. Mine are 4 years old and still ticking along fine. I've replaced the lenses twice because of scratches or cracks, 15 bucks each time with the warranty.


----------



## murbike (Jan 22, 2004)

I have a gargantuan bean, and I've been wearing Tifosi Kilo for a while. Before that, it was Smith Iforgetthemodel, and before that, Smith Diablo.

I love the Tifosi - as good - if not better optics than the Smiths, lighter, and better looking (IMO) for half the price.


----------



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

And the winner is...

Thanks for all the suggestions - it was great as a newbie getting such an enthusiastic response - I'm loving this sport!
Anyway - took all suggestions seriously and tried all those available in Australia (which was quite a few)

My conclusions were pretty slim except that of all the brands tried Oakleys struggle to fit really big heads and don't really cater for them 

In the end there were three clear winners for those looking in the future:
1. Rudy Project Sport Mask Performance - the Performance model with 'sweat bar' is excellent - better than regular model 
2. Maui Jim MJ-510 - single lens with flexible arms
3. (this one is a little out there in terms of street cred) - new Prada SPS 07F - simply fantastic fit with big lenses that really keep the wind out of the eyes (In the end I didn't think I could weather the designer-label-glasses-for-cycling thing - although they do have good cred in sailing due to America's Cup)
None were cheap but experience has taught me to accept that there are downsides to having a big noggin and thisis one of them!
In the end I went with the Rudy's although discounts are hard to find as there is tight price control.

For those looking for a big 'lid' - I can thoroughly recommend the LIMAR 950 - the large is quite large.

Thanks again !


----------



## DY123 (Oct 5, 2006)

If money is not a big deal look at Adidas.

The Evil Eyes are fantastic for cycling. They do not get much coverage here in the USA, but they are the best glasses I have ever had.

What I like most about them is adjustability. Almost everything can be adjusted. Nose bridge, temple arms. They have quite a few lens options and also different options like an elastic strap if you want to use them for another sport like snowboarding. 

They are made in Austria, thus a pretty high price. I have bought two over the years while in Europe and I think they were about $150-$175 each.

Maybe Australia has a Adidas eyewear network? .......and yes they work well for large heads and faces.


----------



## murbike (Jan 22, 2004)

I have a big head, too, and love the Tifosi. I just lost my pair of Kilos and I'm about to go to the LBS and get another pair.

They are the best glasses I've had (for the money), and I've worn Oakley, Smith, Bolle, Native, and others.

The Tifosi are light and comfortable, and cost way less than $100. I had the pair I lost for about two years, and they were in great shape, despite being dropped, sat on, and mishandled over and over. All of the Smiths I had scratched if you looked at them crosseyed....


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Sorry I'm late to this one. Was going to recommend going to a general purpose sporting good store, or ideally a fishing - oriented store. More "big" people are likely to shop there and the glasses work just as well as "cycling specific" brands without the rude markup.


----------



## Huanyao (Jul 9, 2008)

Avoid the Rudy Sport Mask. The temple pieces attach to "hooks" on the lens, these hooks on my Sport Masks have broken off twice in one year requiring a lens replacement cost. The first time I dropped them on the ground and the second time I was putting just them on (for real!). They also don't have very good ventilation. They're not really built for the rigors of cycling and are more for fashion. I have used M-Frames and Briko Sprinters in the past and will probably go back to M-Frames.


----------



## seany916 (Feb 8, 2006)

Although many of the other brands are lower priced and some even fit a bit better on my face/head, the optical quality of Oakleys have me returning over and over again.

For big heads, try their "Asian Fit" series on their website. It's wider than their standard fare and although not too much wider, does feel noticeably wider than their regular frames (which pinch my temples uncomfortably).


----------



## joemess (Aug 12, 2008)

for my big noggin I wear Oakleys...


I wear prescription sunnies and Oakleys are optically superior in my opinion. I also like the lack of ear hooks as the rubber is plenty sticky.


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Not lenses!*



de.abeja said:


> M-Frames can be found pretty cheap.


A mistake many make. Lenses are what make glasses and Oakley lenses are VERY expensive!


----------

